# Attaching address plaque to siding



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

My parents had their house sided recently with vinyl siding.
I painted a wooden plaque, and attached the address numbers to it.
Any suggestion on how to affix it to the front of the house?
Should I just run 4 screws through it, and the siding, and into the underlying surface? Construction adhesive? They are not thrilled with me having to run screws through their new siding. Any ideas would be great.
TIA


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I would just use construction adhesive and then caulk all around when dry.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with a face screw. The best way would be to screw it in then remove it, bore the hole in siding a little bigger to allow movement and then screw back. Being careful not to overtighten. Four screws may be a bit much for a 2lb plaque.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I make hangers out of galvanized sheet metal, attach them to the plaque, unhook the siding and hook it in an re-attach the siding. No holes, no water or buckling problems.

Here's something similar I found with a google search, it will give you an idea of what I'm talking about, don't buy them make for a few bucks.



http://www.homeproductsnmore.com/christmas-tree-shop/SidingHooks.htm

http://www.homeproductsnmore.com/christmas-tree-shop/OriginalSidingHook.htm

http://www.homeproductsnmore.com/christmas-tree-shop/S_Hooks.htm


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Or you could cheat and hang it from fishing line attached up at the soffitt . . . :laughing:

If it blows too much in the wind, - - give it a bubble-gum backer, no holes, no fuss :laughing:



P.S. don't let these secrets out . . . :whistling


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn Tom, when are you going to come out with a book?:laughing:

You have some great ideas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Cole said:


> Damn Tom, when are you going to come out with a book?:laughing:
> 
> You have some great ideas!!!!!!!!



I would, - - but I fear it might end with a chapter 11 . . . :laughing:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I would use clear silicone. The guys saying construction adhesive are on the right page but what if you ever have to remove it??? Ugly brown mess to deal with. Screws??? You would have holes to deal with... Not to mention Silicone is flexible and will allow a little movement when the siding expands/contracts with weather conditions... Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> My parents had their house sided recently with vinyl siding.
> TIA


They have a painter for a son and they went with vinyl siding:laughing:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mr*

They have a painter for a son and they went with vinyl siding

Probably cheaper!:w00t:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

dougchips said:


> They have a painter for a son and they went with vinyl siding:laughing:





chris n said:


> Probably cheaper!:w00t:


Definitely cheaper, plus I don't do exterior.

Actually, I have painted it maybe 3 times in 20 years. It always looked good. But they got an insurance settlement from a hail storm, and decided to side it as it will raise the home value and they expect to be moving soon.

And thanks to all for their input. I'll probably zip it on with 2 screws and be done with it.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

ProWall: Here is another thought VELCRO TAPE
since it will be protected somewhat just get the double deal, stick to back and other on siding and velcro the puppy
JackM


----------

